# نهاية طاغية الامبراطور الرومانى دقلديانوس...



## mary naeem (12 سبتمبر 2013)

نهاية طاغية

======
الامبراطور الرومانى دقلديانوس...
=================







بعدما رفض دقلديانوس الرجوع لله مرة أخرى فكان وهو جالس على كرسيه وقع على عينيه فدخل فيهما حديد وفقد بصره أصيب بمس من الجنون في أواخر أيام حياته ثم نفي الي جزيره تكثر فيها الغابات كان يقطنها جماعه من المسيحيين الذين فروا من وجهه والتجأوا اليها خوفا من طغيانه.

الا أنهم عندما رأوا ما وصل اليه من حاله سيئه. نسوا كل شيء وأحسنوا اليه عملا بقول السيد المسيح (أحبوا أعداءكم. باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا الي مبغضيكم) فتفانوا في خدمته وأظهروا له من الوان العطف والموده ما جعله يسترد عقله.

فكتب الي مجلس شيوخ روما يطلب منهم اطلاق سراحه واعادته الي عرشه ولكنهم رفضوا طلبه فرجعت له لوثه الجنون وزاد وظل يعاني أمر الآلام حتي قضي نحبه في تلك الجزيره عام 305 م

...................
*نبذة عن هذه الحقبة الزمنية..

نظرة في تُراثنا التاريخي نصل بها إلى عام 284 م. التي اعتلى فيها دقلديانوس العرش الإمبراطوري في روما، تُرينا أنه في البداية أظهر تعاطُفًا كبيرًا مع المسيحيين، وفي عام 286 م. أشرك مكسيميان معه في الحكم ليكون إمبراطور الشرق ومنذ ذلك الوقت ذاق المسيحيون كأس الاستشهاد واصطبغوا بها ثانيةً، مثل زوئي زوجة السَّجان، التي كانت تعتني بالشُهداء الذين تحت حراسة زوجها ثم تنصرت، فعُلِّقت على شجرة تشتعِل بالنار في جذعها، ثم أُلقِيت في نهر وقد عُلِّق حجر كبير في عُنُقها.

كان وقع الاضطهاد شديدا على الاقباط في مصر لدرجة انهم اتخذوا من سنة 284 م وهو تاريخ تولي دقلديانوس الحكم بداية للتقويم القبطى

وفي عام 286 م. اِستُشهِدت الكتيبة العسكرية الطيبية عن آخرها وكان كل أفرادها من أبناء الأقصر، لأنهم رفضوا الإذعان لأمر الإمبراطور مكسيميان بتقديم الذبائِح للأوثان والنطق بالقَسَمْ على إنهاء المسيحية في بلاد الغال -التي أرسل إليها أفراد هذه الكتيبة- وكان ذلك في 22 سبتمبر عام 286 م.

وأصدر دقلديانوس مع زميله غاليروس منشورًا بهدم كل الكنائِس المسيحية وإحراق الكتب الكنسية، واعتبار المسيحيين خارجين عن القانون.

وفي 25 نوڤمبر عام 311 م. وبأمر الإمبراطور مكسيميان الذي كان يملُك على الشرق استُشهِد البابا بطرس البطريرك السابِع عشر في خلافِة مارمرقُس الرسول.

ويقول يوسابيوس المؤرِخ الكنسي، أنَّ في مصر كان يوجد جمع غفير لا يُحصى من المؤمنين مع زوجاتِهِم وأطفالِهِم ممن عانوا من كل أنواع العذابات والموت من أجل الإيمان.

وفي عصر دقلديانوس قام أريانوس والي أنصِنا بتعذيب عدد كبير من المسيحيين في بلاد الصعيد منهم: الشهيدة دُولاجي الأُم وأبنائها، والقديس أبو قلتة، والأنبا بضابا الأسقف وغيرهم آلاف آلاف....

ويذكُر التاريخ أنَّ هذا الوالي قد تنصَّر إثر معجزة باهرة حدثت له آمن على أثرها بالمسيح، وأرسل إلى الإمبراطور دقلديانوس رسالة يُجاهِر فيها بإيمانه ويندم على كل الاِضطهاد الذي أوقعه على المسيحيين، فأمر الإمبراطور بقتله.

ويقول المُدافِع والعلاَّمة ترتليان عن تقييمه لعدد شُهداء مصر من المسيحيين: ”لو أنَّ شهداء العالم كله وُضِعوا في كفة ميزان، وشهداء مصر في الكفة الأخرى، لرجحت كفة المصريين“.

ويُقدَّر عدد شهداء الأقباط بحوالي ثمانمائة ألف شخص (800.000 شهيد).

وعبَّر أيضًا العلاَّمة ترتليانوس عن قوة المسيحية ونقاوة فضائِلها ومدى انتشارها بلا سند من قوة زمنية، وهو الذي عاصر الاضطهادات دون أن يرى نهايِتها – بقوله ”دِماء الشهداء بِذار الكنيسة“.

لقد كان امتناع المسيحي عن بعض ممارسات الحياة الوثنية كفيلًا بكشف أمره وهكذا كان يُمات كل ساعة. . وهكذا كانت الشهادة كل النهار، كل خطوة تنطوي على اعتراف حَسَنْ وشهادة أمينة لله لذلك كان سيف الموت مُسلَّط دائِمًا على رِقاب المسيحيين – بحسب تعبير العلاَّمة ترتليان – لأنه لا يجوز للمؤمن أن يشترِك مع الوثنيين في الملبس والمأكل أو في أي مظهر، علاوة على امتناع المؤمنين عن بعض الحِرَف التي لها صِلة بعبادة الأصنام، وتركهم لها فجأة كان يُعرِّضهم للمحاكمة العامة..

وقد أورد كلٍ من يوسابيوس القيصري في تاريخه الكنسي والعلاَّمة ترتليان والشهيد يوستين الشهيد في دفاعياته كيف كان المسيحيون يُستبعدون من المناصِب العامة ومع ذلك كانوا يُحبون الإمبراطورية ويُصلُّون من أجل العدل والسلام، ولكنهم لا يعبدون الأباطرة، مُظهرين غيرة شديدة نحو الإيمان.

واعتُبِرَت المسيحية أبشع جريمة يموت من أجلها كل من دُعِيَ عليه اسم المسيح، فضلًا على أنَّ الدُهماء والغوغاء اضطهدوا الكنيسة أشد اضطهاد، وها التاريخ يُعيد نفسه، فأحيانًا بالاِقتحام والسلب، وأحيانًا بالتحطيم والحرق والسطو، كما حدث في زمان البابا ديونيسيوس الأسكندري.

أخيرًا لابد أن نُشير إلى أنَّ تلك الاضطهادات، هي الحرب التي صنعها الوحش مع الخروف الجالِسة عليه امرأة سكرى من دم القديسين ودم شُهداء يسوع (رؤ 17: 3).

ويذكُر التقليد الكنسي أنه في سنة 313 م وفي مدينة ميلانو صدر مرسوم للتسامُح مع المسيحيين، يُعرف باسم ”مرسوم ميلان“ أُعطِيت به الحرية الدينية للمسيحيين، وكان هذا على يد الإمبراطور قسطنطين المُحِب للإله، الذي يُعتبر آخر الأباطِرة الوثنيين وأول المسيحيين.

لقد تفاقم الإحساس بالمرارة من الاِضطهاد الطويل الذي عانت منه الكنيسة، وقد كان ترتليان والشهيد يوستين والمُدافِع لكتانتيوس أول من دافع عن حرية العقيدة، وواجهوا الوثنيين بأنَّ (الدين أساسًا هو مسألة إرادة حرة وأنه ينتشر بالإقناع لا بالفرض، بالتعليم لا بالقوة الجبرية).





​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*الراجل دقلديانوس دا كان مسيحى و بقى وثنى
ممكن تعريفى لنا إيه السبب فى التحول دا ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الراجل دقلديانوس دا كان مسيحى و بقى وثنى
> ممكن تعريفى لنا إيه السبب فى التحول دا ؟؟*​



*هو ما حدش بيرد عليا ليه ؟؟؟

:nunu0000:
​*


----------



## philanthropist (21 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للموضوع


----------



## ليشع حبيب يوسف (20 أكتوبر 2019)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو ما حدش بيرد عليا ليه ؟؟؟
> 
> :nunu0000:
> ​*



دقلديانوس
روى لى المتنتيح نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس ، ثم وجدت ما رواه لى بأحد الكتب الموجودة فى دير مار مينا بمريوط قصة دقليانوس من البداية حتى النهاية :
كان فى منطقة أخميم فى صعيد مصر راعى غنم بسيط اسمه " بسادة " ، هذا وجد طفل رضيع ملقى ، فأخذه ورباه واسماه " أغريبيتا دلتا " وكان يرضعه بلبن الأغنام إلى أن كبر وصار شاباً مسيحياً كديانة أبيه بالتبنى والتربية .
فى يوم قال الراعى بساده للشاب لقد حلمت الليلة بحلم لك ، وأرجو أن لا يتحقق : قال حلمت أنك صرت امبراطوراً وانك أنكرت المسيحية وعبدت الأوثان وأمرت بمحو المسيحية من كل الإمبراطورية ، ومن ضمن ضحاياك كنت أنا .
فأنكر الشاب عليه هذا القول ورد : هل يعقل أن أصير أنا الراعى الفقير إمبراطوراً ، وهل أنكر المسيح إلهى ، وهل أنكر فضلك وإحسانك إليّ فأنت سبب حياتى ووجودى .
وتمر الأيام ويأتى ضباط من الجيش الرومانى لجمع شباب لتجنيدهم ، وأخذوه ضمن من أخذوا ، وكان مكانه فى معسكر مجاور للقصر الإمبراطورى ليرعى الخيول ، وكان بالليل يلعب بمزماره ، فسمعته بنت الملك ، وكانت مسيحية وأبيها كان يحارب فارس مع أخيه " نوماريوس "وابن أخيه " يسطس " الموجود رفاته بكنيسة الأنبا رويس الأثرية بأرض الأنبا رويس بالعباسية ـ القاهرة . أستدعت الأميرة هذا الشاب وكان جميل العينين فأعجبها وطلبت منه أن يعزف لها ، وتكررت الإستدعاءات ....
وصلت أخبار بمقتل الملك لروما ، عز على الأميرة أن يخرج الملك من بيتها فهى بدون أخ رجل ، فإستدعت الشاب المجند " أغريبا دلتا " وتزوجته وأعلنته إمبراطوراً باسم " دقليانوس " .
فى هذا الوقت كان الضابطين " تادرس الشطبى " و " تادرس المشرقى " فى ميدان المعركة ووجدا الأمير ابن ملك فارس يصول ويجول فى المعركة فحاصراه وقبضا عليه واودعاه كوديعة لدى أسقف أنطاكية القريب من ميدان المعركة  .
علم ملك فارس بأخذ ابنه أسيراً ، ظل يتقصى الأمر حتى علم بوجوده أسيراً لدى أسقف أنطاكية . أرسل إليه مع مبلغ مناسب ، فرفض الأسقف ، أرسل الملك مرة ثانية رافعاً مبلغ الهدية إلى مبلغ عالى جداً ، وافق الأسقف وأعاد إليهم الأمير ، ولكى يخفى ما عمله جاء بجثة جندى مجهول ودفنها فى قبر قائلاً أن الأمير لدغه ثعبان ومات .
بعد فترة رأى الضابطان " تادرس الشطبى " و " تادرس المشرقى " الأمير الفارسى مرة أخرى فى ميدان المعركة ، فحاصراه وأسراه مرة أخرى ، وأخذاه إلى  دقلديانوس وكان معسكراً بالقرب من أرض المعركة ، وقصا عليه كيف أسرا الأمير أول مرة وإيداعهما إياه عند أسقف أنطاكية ثم رؤيتهما له من جديد فى المعركة . وأرياه الأمير الذى لم ينكر روايتهما .
ذهب دقلديانوس إلى الأسقف ، وسأله عن الأمير الفارسى ، فأخبره الأسقف بأنه عضه ثعبان ومات وأراه القبر الذى عمله ، استشاط دقلديانوس غضباً وقال له : هل تقسم على ذلك ، فقبل الأسقف أن يقسم ، أمره أن يقيم قداساً فأقام الأسقف قداساً ، ثم أمره الإمبراطور أن يضع يده على الأسرار ويقسم على صحة أقواله ، ففعل الأسقف ذلك ...
هنا كان الإمبراطور يتوقع أن يقع الأسقف ميتاً فى الحال كعقاب إلهى فورى ، إذ كان دقلديانوس ليس لديه عمق لاهوتى ، فقتل الأسقف ، وأعلن إنكاره للمسيحية ، وأعلن أنه سيمحو المسيحية من الوجود وبدأ إضطهاده المريع .
واستشهد فى عهده أبوه بالتبنى الذى رباه " بسادة " الذى كان قد صار أسقفاً لمنطقة " أخميم " .
وكان من الشهداء الكثيرين " مار جرجس " .
وفى يوم كان جالساً على عرشه وجاءه من يخبره بأن هناك معجزات كثيرة تحدث من قبر مار جرجس ، فغضب جداً وقال : أما إنتهينا من مار جرجس ، وقام ثائراً فلإصطدم مؤخر رأسه برمانة العرش النازلة من غطاء العرش ( للتوضيح عرش البطريرك ) فعُمِىَ على الفور ، ولما رأته زوجته هكذا وكانت قد تزوجته من أجل جمال عينيه ، فخلعته عن الحكم وطردته ....
عاش باقى عمره كشريد ، ويقال أن من أعاله هو أرملة مسيحية سبق أن أستشهد زوجها فى إضطهاد دقلديانوس 

أهم درس من هذه القصة هو أن طمع وكذب الأسقف هما اللذان أوديا إلى كل هذه المآسى ، فلننتبه إلى كل ما يصدر عنا من أفعال أو أقوال أو أفكار ... ربنا يرحمنا


----------

